# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) برنامج أرسل الرسائل عبر البلوتوث مع برنامج Blueshoot

## نونو2014

* Blueshoot*   *حمل من هنا* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kamel16442

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## يزونه

مشكوووووووور

----------

